# Big W with SOLID aluminum handle



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

I added a very comfortable round solid aluminum handle and 2 aluminum tubes to the fork of the "Big W" that Kent Shepard (founder of the US Summer National Slingshot Tournament) had called a "super slingshot". What do you guys think?


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

It does matter to me, and other slingshot enthusiasts


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks a little big for pocketing whilst walking the dog...


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

BCLuxor said:


> Looks a little big for pocketing whilst walking the dog...


Yea, this one is meant to carry while walking your horse


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I thinks its hideous. Not to mention unpractical.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZZZzzzzzz


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

as I said:

A square steel rod is sth totally different from a round aluminum pipe!

(Have you ever had a look at the joints of handle bars/pipes in the

metro or busses? aluminum pipes don´t withstand pressure from

the sides..


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Bemahoney, notice that the (decorative) side aluminum tubes sit perfectly flat on the hex nuts.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You know I haven't torn into you, though I don't care for slingshots that are like the W.

But I do agree with that *you should be paying vendor fees, * along with some other members!


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> You know I haven't torn into you, though I don't care for slingshots that are like the W.
> 
> But I do agree with that *you should be paying vendor fees, * along with some other members!


This one is not currently for sale. I'm sure you're aware we're in the homemade section.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Troll.jpg


...with ASD


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoLoL!!


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

lol, I must confess I let out a good laugh when I saw that.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Bemahoney, notice that the (decorative) side aluminum tubes sit perfectly flat on the hex nuts.


I think you don´t receive my meaning. Those holes drilled into the base pipe get

all the torque; at the handle as well as at the side steel rods..

Supposing you did not insert any solid spacers into that base pipes (with a diameter

of exactly the inner diameter of the base pipe), fastening the screws will

squeeze the base pipe. - For steel is a lot harder than aluminum, the holes

in the base pipe WILL wear out (if exposed to the thread - that works like a saw..)

- just a matter of time.

PLUS (concerning your "wrist-shot") the forces coming from the fork will be concentrated

in very tiny spots and be too much for the horizontal pipe.

And I beg you pardon to do me a favor: try to begin to stop quoting Bill and Jörg,

neglecting and therefore abusing their context (to my opinion this is what upsets people

the most).

You will succeed in understanding engineering principles concerning mechanics.

If you study those. There IS a difference between an electrical engineer and someone

who knows how to turn on the light;

.. Just like Pina Bausch won´t be copied in a Zumba-Class.

Good luck!


----------



## CeZ (Dec 27, 2012)

You have actually done it! It's even uglier than the original Big W you did before!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > You know I haven't torn into you, though I don't care for slingshots that are like the W.
> ...


If I jumped the gun then all is good.

The spirit of this site isn't to police who should be a vendor ( I asked a while back what is the administration's position on enforcing vendorship), it is largely upon the individual member to assess his/her intent. Using questions to one's self such as; "Am I intending to make slingshots and sell them on this site?" Perhaps also; "intending to use the site's exposure as an "advertising platform?" Especially if one mentions intentions and usage of other sites that they sell their wares. It is about integrity.

I think an amazing example of self policing that many never consider, whether you agree with the source, the principle is fantastic. In the 10 commandments their is only one of the ten mentioned that only the individual himself was aware if his heart was developing a selfish and destructive motive. It was *coveting*, something that does not belong to one's self.

Self policing is one of the highest form of exercising integrity. Which often becomes evident to others whether one does or doesn't self police with the interest of others in view.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, guys, enough with the personal attack. This is not the place to piss on each others' shoes.

For those of you who simply cannot resist the temptation to name call and make personal attacks, here is a site you may find more to your liking.

http://sissyfight.com/


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Noice


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Some people like Picasso and some do not. It is an individual taste.I am sure the first starships got some snips also . I however enjoy the art of wood and colors that some of the extremely attactive SS built by memebrs here illustrate. How well this disambiguation worksI do not know but I preferr classic SS. .


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

amateurish and reminds me of the plumbing under the sink for some reason... I think the mechanical advantage is somewhat interesting but i would never bother to make one with my braced shooters at hand... and I too make some ugly shooters... I think if you made the W into something that would look really cool on the wall since it has such a large front face area... but as it stands I can't think of any ideas since it is really looks like it has been beaten down hard by fugly. :mellow:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Doc said:


> OK, guys, enough with the personal attack. This is not the place to piss on each others' shoes.
> 
> For those of you who simply cannot resist the temptation to name call and make personal attacks, (Yeah Doc, I'm talking to you) here is a site you may find more to your liking.
> 
> ...


Have you read the rules? It appears not. There is no rule against selling slingshots by individuals. There are certain things a Vendor can do that an individual cannot. When an individual steps over that line, a mod will contact him and tell him. The Forum is not responsible, nor can it be, for ensuring that each and every slingshot advertised for sale here is both safe and functional. That too is in the rules. Many of the members who left did so because they found the requirement to maintain a certain level of decorum and civility too confining. They are not missed.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Apparently not, Doc. If you're not happy here, there are a number of other SS sites. Some of them will even allow you to be as nasty as you want to be.

Now, there is one other thing you need to understand. This Forum does not allow public discussion and criticism of moderator actions.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29900-complaints-about-moderator-actions/

Your ball.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

is this a let mao moment?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Apparently not, Doc. If you're not happy here, there are a number of other SS sites. Some of them will even allow you to be as nasty as you want to be.
> 
> Now, there is one other thing you need to understand. This Forum does not allow public discussion and criticism of moderator actions.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't we all strive towards transparency? "This Forum does not allow public discussion and criticism of moderator actions." to be honest this statement makes me feel like a somewhat unwanted guest and NOT a member. Pleas note this is not an attack on nor a discussion of a moderators actions but simply my feelings on this policy.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Feelings on moderator actions are against forum policy, & strictly forbidden.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ice ice baby


----------

